# 10 year old "Goldie"



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

My Arowana "Goldie" has been part of the family for 10 years this December! I remember the day I picked him up from the local fish store at a mere 8-9 inch fish. He has grown a lot since then!

I've kept a lot of fish in the past but this guy has remained with me the longest!

Here is a video. Watch it in HD!

RTG Arowana - 10 Years Old - December 2013 - YouTube


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

It is rare to see an arowana so thick and healthy! It looks amazing for it's age


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> It is rare to see an arowana so thick and healthy! It looks amazing for it's age


Thanks! He's still a big eater!


----------



## do-boy86 (Sep 3, 2013)

What do you feed those monsters! They're all really nice and thick

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

do-boy86 said:


> What do you feed those monsters! They're all really nice and thick
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Frozen prawn, smelt and Hikari pellets.


----------



## illogic (Oct 20, 2013)

beautiful fish, is that other guy a giant clown loach?


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Beautiful fish and beautifully kept tank. Great job!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

illogic said:


> beautiful fish, is that other guy a giant clown loach?


Yup he's a jumbo loach! Measured to be 12+ inches.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Looking good still mike


----------

